# 2 Danish soldiers killed in Afghanistan



## GAP (29 Nov 2007)

2 Danish soldiers killed in Afghanistan
 © AP 2007-11-29 18:37:20 - 
Article Link

COPENHAGEN, Denmark (AP) - Two Danish soldiers were killed Thursday in a gunbattle with Taliban fighters in southern Afghanistan, the Scandinavian country's military said.
The soldiers were part of a Danish reconnaissance unit that came under fire in Gereshk Valley in Helmand Province, the Army Operational Command said.
The two were evacuated by helicopter to a Danish 
camp where they were pronounced dead.
«It is with great regret that I have received the news that two Danish soldiers from the reconnaissance unit in the Danish battalion in southern Afghanistan fell in a battle with the Taliban,» Maj. Gen. Poul Kiaerskou, head of the Army Operational Command, said in a statement.
The military did not release any other details about the shooting.

Denmark has some 600 troops in Helmand province that are part of NATO's 40,000-member force in Afghanistan.
A total of nine Danish troops have now been killed in Afghanistan. 
End


----------



## 3VP Highlander (29 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Nov 2007)

May they Rest in Peace


----------



## guns_and_roses (29 Nov 2007)

Rest in peace


----------



## blacktriangle (29 Nov 2007)

RIP brothers.


----------



## Tow Tripod (29 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Nov 2007)

RIP!


----------



## JAWS228 (29 Nov 2007)

RIP to these brave soldiers


----------



## Lance Wiebe (29 Nov 2007)

RIP. soldiers.

The Danes have proven themselves to be great soldiers,as well as our friends and allies.  We share your sorrow.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## JBoyd (29 Nov 2007)

Requiescat In Pace


----------

